# TF2?



## Lewi (Jun 15, 2010)

What's all the hype with Team Fortress 2? I dun geddit.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 15, 2010)

Wrong part of the forums buddy, unless there some TF2 furry invasion that I haven't heard about.


----------



## Willow (Jun 15, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Wrong part of the forums, buddy, unless there some TF2 furry invasion that I haven't heard about.


 It's because a lot of furries play TF2 I believe, but either way wrong subforum


----------



## Lewi (Jun 15, 2010)

Oops...

Move? :3c


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 15, 2010)

FFFFFF---


----------



## Point_Blank (Jun 15, 2010)

The hype is about all of the win this game possesses
Duhruhruhr.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 15, 2010)

Isn't there some new engineer mod coming out or something?


----------



## Willow (Jun 15, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Isn't there some new engineer mod coming out or something?


 That's what I heard, but I dunno

I've never actually played TF2

So sue me


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 15, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> That's what I heard, but I dunno
> *
> I've never actually played TF2*
> 
> So sue me



JJTLOWASNSKFND,FFF---


----------



## Jelly (Jun 15, 2010)

Lewi said:


> What's all the hype with Team Fortress 2? I dun geddit.


 
uh its fun and-

WANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKERWANKER


----------



## Willow (Jun 15, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> JJTLOWASNSKFND,FFF---


 Sue me


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm going red.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 15, 2010)

It's a fun game, and there is another class update comming out.

WHICH MUST MEAN NEW HATS ALSO!


----------



## Slyck (Jun 15, 2010)

They have vagineer and painis cupcake.


----------



## Riv (Jun 15, 2010)

The hype is because they're changing the title to Team Furtress, and replacing all the characters with furries. Why else? :grin:


----------



## Lewi (Jun 15, 2010)

Riv said:


> The hype is because they're changing the title to Team Furtress, and replacing all the characters with furries. Why else? :grin:


 
Badumtish.


----------



## Grimfang (Jun 15, 2010)

Moved thread to Three Frags Left.

For the most part, the only TF2 hype I ever see is from its players. It's a fun game, and the love for the game is probably reinforced by how much Valve cares for its customers.

.. I've always been under the impression that they took awesome care (providing free updates and special events years after a game's release) of their fans. Having seen the TF2 forums though, there's always something to nerd rage about. Maybe I'm just too easy.

Yay Valve \ =D /


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Jun 15, 2010)

Riv said:


> The hype is because they're changing the title to Team Furtress, and replacing all the characters with furries. Why else? :grin:



That was bad and you should feel bad.

To OP. TF2 Is the only true fun game I ever played. The only one I still enjoy playing after 3 years. And I like Valve, IMO they are the best.


----------



## Jelly (Jun 15, 2010)

Also, the design and animation is excellent.


----------



## Nollix (Jun 15, 2010)

It's an easy simple FPS that furries can be okay at, since they're usually pretty shit at video games in general. Fun nonetheless.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 15, 2010)

Nollix said:


> It's an easy simple FPS that furries can be okay at, since they're usually pretty shit at video games in general. Fun nonetheless.


 
Troll harder.

Though, I had/have very little interest in FPS games outside of TF2. It's just not my genre.
Also playing Scout seems to be helping with reaction time.


----------



## Kobu (Jun 15, 2010)

I love TF2.  Good to hear there's a large furry community for TF2.  Do we have a steam group or something?  Pardon my noob-ness.  ;(


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 15, 2010)

steam for mac was released a few days ago


----------



## Querk (Jun 15, 2010)

I only play TF2 for dodgeball and hide n seek

mods > the actual game

I am a pro at these you see


----------



## kyle19 (Jun 15, 2010)

It's really well done and fun. And go BLU! MAGGOTS


----------



## Kajet (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeah... TF2 ain't that great...


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jun 15, 2010)

Harabelle we should play TF2 sometime.


----------



## Misterraptor (Jun 15, 2010)

HEAVY WEAPONS GUY!


----------



## Willow (Jun 15, 2010)

I need to reinstall the Orange Box T____T


----------



## Volug (Jun 16, 2010)

I just bought the game again when it was on sale.  I forgot the pass to my old steam account that I had almost a year and a half ago, that I stopped using due to school.  I'm liking it, depends on the people you play with though.


----------



## Ames (Jun 16, 2010)

I haven't been on tf2 for fucking ages...

All this new stuff is beyond me...


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 16, 2010)

Isnt their a furry designated server on TF2?

I havent played it yet, but it seems to have a humorous side to it.

"somebody touched Sasha... WHO TOUCHED MY GUN!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Witchiebunny (Jun 16, 2010)

There are several Furry-oriented servers, the largest of which (which I may be wrong about) is The Furry Pound.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 16, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Harabelle we should play TF2 sometime.


 I shall join too!


----------



## Firehazard (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't know why it's a huge draw for furries in particular, but I can tell you what people like about it. One is the fact that it's so different from traditional shootin' games. It's divided into nine classes, each with its own distinct play style, and designed to balance the others out. So as long as you can find one or two you're good at, you can do well at the game. And because it's mission-based, even if you're prone to getting killed a lot, you can still be a credit to your team. Another big thing is that they made every class into a distinctive character with their own appearance, voice and personality, and have been gradually fleshing them out even more over time through updates and tie-in videos on their website. Then there's the style of the game itself. Rather than copy the grim, gritty, "realistic" style of other shooters, they went for a goofy, almost cartoony style, both in gameplay and design. Everything about it is meant to invoke the idea that this is just a game; it's not serious business; we're all just here to have some fun.

Tell you what, the best way to see what's special about the game is to watch some of the "Meet the Team" videos. I recommend the Demoman and Engineer ones first.


----------



## sirbacon (Jul 3, 2010)

Its always fun to get my mentalgen on and back stab a few hundred snipers. Then turn around and ruin a medic and a heavy's day.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 3, 2010)

- FAF generally likes Mass Effect.
- FAF generally likes Halo
- FAF generally likes Assassin's Creed
- FAF generally likes TF2

I have come to the conclusion that FAF is horrible. But I already knew that.


----------



## Otto042 (Jul 4, 2010)

http://www.teamfortress.com/sniper_vs_spy/images/07_comic_large.jpg

This ^ is what tf2 is all about.  I play at least 4 nights a week.


----------



## DeadHorus (Jul 4, 2010)

Are we debating on the quality of a game that's 3 YEARS OLD?

Christ half the fun of TF2 is it's deliberate over the top nes. I guess the reason we are discussing it's quality now is because it never ceases to cause undue fits of laughter and rage.


----------



## Pine (Jul 4, 2010)

It's a fun game that everybody on the internet knows about but it seems that local people have no idea what it is. The fan base is very distributed and it's also easy for noobs to get used to. I mostly love the humiliation though, such as using a distracting spray to snipe/backstab somebody or dominating with a medic.


----------



## Takun (Jul 5, 2010)

It's a lot of fun and the art direction was a great idea.  Graphics keep getting better, but they allowed themselves a style that ages quite well.  The many classes keep the game from getting stale.  





Perverted Impact said:


> - FAF generally likes Mass Effect.
> - FAF generally likes Halo
> - FAF generally likes Assassin's Creed
> - FAF generally likes TF2
> ...


 
 You could have just said FAF likes fun and been done with it.


----------



## Thallis (Jul 5, 2010)

It's an incredibly fun and well balanced game with with enough difference in classes to keep you interested, but not too many to take away from the balance of the game.


----------



## Machine (Jul 5, 2010)

TF2 is made of love and happiness.


----------



## RainLyre (Jul 6, 2010)

OP IS SPY!

Incidentally, what's your preferred class?
I like playing medic because I get to make a difference and support my team without going on the offense. I suck at offense. I also get to ride the tail of other players up the ranks.


----------



## DeadHorus (Jul 6, 2010)

RainLyre said:


> Incidentally, what's your preferred class?
> I like playing medic because I get to make a difference and support my team without going on the offense. I suck at offense. I also get to ride the tail of other players up the ranks.


 
I tend to like Spy because its so damned satisfying when you backstab someone.

I love getting 2 points for backstabs too. But one other thing is how useful a Spy is when the other team likes to practice "Engie Fortress"


----------



## Riley (Jul 6, 2010)

I want a golden wrench.  I don't even know why, I hardly ever play engineer.

Did anyone here get one?


----------



## DeadHorus (Jul 6, 2010)

Riley said:


> I want a golden wrench.  I don't even know why, I hardly ever play engineer.
> 
> Did anyone here get one?


 
Since only 100 Wrenches are available I highly doubt one dwells on a Furry Server. Plus you shouldn't really consider it a blessing. Since all their steamtags are posted on one page its likely a lot of them are going to be attacked by hackers

Though I have to admit, Valve knows how to hype the shit out of inconsequential things like a Golden Wrench


----------



## Riley (Jul 6, 2010)

DeadHorus said:


> Since only 100 Wrenches are available I highly doubt one dwells on a Furry Server. Plus you shouldn't really consider it a blessing. Since all their steamtags are posted on one page its likely a lot of them are going to be attacked by hackers
> 
> Though I have to admit, Valve knows how to hype the shit out of inconsequential things like a Golden Wrench


 

I don't play on any furry servers.  I usually hang out on the STNO server, if anything.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jul 6, 2010)

Ohmahgawd engi update

I want moar australium

Congratz to the wrench-finders


----------



## Fenrisu (Jul 6, 2010)

Yay for TF2.


----------



## Atona (Jul 7, 2010)

TF2 has a lot of key ingredients that mix well with one another, yet bring in a lot of different groups... The casuals with easy-to-understand controls and gameplay that doesn't require constant dedication or leveling,  fps fans with... Well, FPS. People who lean towards generally open games like RPGS and adventures enjoy the different weapons and game styles per class. And speaking of class, a little RTS is brought in with class restrictions, abilities, and maps that are thoughtfully-designed with strategy in mind. 

Any stragglers are sucked in with the awesome art, attention to detail, and interactive, playful characters. It's just a very well-rounded, well made game.


----------



## Jaden (Jul 8, 2010)

I dont see killing floor, gmod, half life 2, half life 1 and counter strike source


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jul 9, 2010)

Jaden said:


> I dont see killing floor, gmod, half life 2, half life 1 and counter strike source


 I see HL2 in it, but that's because of the game engine 

New engy weapons are butt-loads of fun


----------

